# Like should of never been renamed to Rep+ or activated period



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Old format wasn't any different than this format besides Rep+ not being hidden behind a ocn flame icon which nobody really knew how to say thanks.... besides posting in text or asking where is the rep button lol

The way any one could use the ocn flame rep is the exact same as this new rep+ listing
You or I could go to any ones post history or just in any thread and ocn flame rep or now rep+ them over and over....

So seeing this rep+ listing is more in plain sight it's not going to be counted as what it says rep+
But the old ocn flame count is, why is this like

If it were never going to be applied you should have left it as Like or removed it completely otherwise it is silly.

Actually the rep+ advertising is better since you can clearly see who is rep+ lol
Prior was a sad joke and hidden.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I am receiving more rep on the new format, but rep felt more special on the old format.


----------



## ThrashZone

0451 said:


> I am receiving more rep on the new format, but rep felt more special on the old format.


HI,
Because rep+ is obvious now but this obvious listing is somehow voided
Old was really a joke the way they concealed it in a silly flame on the left column.


----------



## speed_demon

Rep used to feel more personal because it was hidden. And you could attach a note with it to say thanks. Current rep is more visible though like most forums. Easier to see which posts are helpful to the community.


----------



## ThrashZone

speed_demon said:


> Rep used to feel more personal because it was hidden. And you could attach a note with it to say thanks. Current rep is more visible though like most forums. Easier to see which posts are helpful to the community.


Hi,
Most importantly everyone can see who never reps lol


----------



## Sir Beregond

VS logic: "Just rename the Like button to Rep+ and that fixes it right?...Right???"


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I was right on the verge of my 2nd flame so im pretty salty about the changes


----------



## qwertymac93

Flames? What flames? I got no idea what you're talking about 🤥
I don't see any flames.


----------



## speed_demon

Yeah I was about to get a second flame as well. Took me 14 years to get that far and then the flames just disappeared. 

oof.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

While this is an old thread. The REP system as it stands now is very much placeholder. I agree that it does not do the job, not even close. The new REP system is being developed but it will no longer be unique to OCN as VS is developing a more portfolio wide solution. I have no ETA as to when that will be released at this point unfortunately.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

ENTERPRISE said:


> While this is an old thread. The REP system as it stands now is very much placeholder. I agree that it does not do the job, not even close. The new REP system is being developed but it will no longer be unique to OCN as VS is developing a more portfolio wide solution. I have no ETA as to when that will be released at this point unfortunately.


I suppose that will only work if you have the same username on multiple VS sites? Or hopefully you could link multiple usernames/emails going through an MFA process?

I'd love to have my old trade rep back from this site but it's a dead moniker for me, apart from this old OCN account.


----------

